# Problem mit Lenkrad in Dirt3



## Guaido (26. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein Lenkrad Thrustmaster Ferrari 2-in-1 Rumble Force, welches immer ganz gut mit Colin McRae in XP funktioniert hat.
Jetzt habe ich Dirt3 auf meinen neuen Rechner mit Win7 64 bit installiert, das Lenkrad habe ich auch mit den neuesten Treibern installiert und wird von Win7 erkannt, aber das Problem ist, daß Dirt3 immer nur die Tastatur als Steuerung zeigt, und nie das Lenkrad! Ich habe das Lenkrad schon Mal deinstalliert und wieder installiert, aber das Problem besteht... kann jemand mir bitte helfen?!

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Guido


----------



## floh315 (13. Oktober 2012)

musss man da nicht inden einstellungen von dirt erst aktivieren


----------

